# taking hedgie out and about



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

do y'all ever take your hedgie(s) with you to petco or something? is it safe? 
i would like to take her sometime just for fun. she doesn't mind car rides and is usually pretty friendly if i ever mess with her during the daytime, so i don't think she would mind that part.
any thoughts or suggestions...?


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I took Shelby with me to Pet Smart once.
(stopped by there for food on our way to her vet appointment)
She seemed to do fine. Although she did poop while we were in there :? 
And she made a few friend that had never seen a hedgie in person and they had to pet her and tell her how pretty she was.

So if your little one likes car rides I don't really see anything wrong with taking them.

If our pet store was closer I'd probably take one of mine each time I went, just to get them out of the house.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

yayyy sounds fun i'd like to try it ^-^ 
thanks for the speedy response.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Your Welcome 

Also if you carry her in your arms while in the store you might want to take an extra blankie or two in case she goes potty while your in the store like Shelby did. :lol:


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I've brought Ender to work a couple times, once on the day he went to the vet for a checkup. He sleeps most of the day, but once or twice I wake him up for admirers. In the mornings we walked around the library to say hi to folks (in a towel). He's a cuddler and handled it really well. Usually, there's at least one poop incident of course.

Jodi


----------

